# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  USB Dumper

## Mehdi Asgari

سلام
یه utility برای دزدی مخفیانۀ اطلاعات از یه usb drive
کافیه این برنامه رو اجرا کنید (ui نداره و مقیم در حافظه است) ، به محض اینکه
یک cool disk (یا flash memory) رو به پورت usb وصل کنید ، اطلاعات رو در فولدر خود
فایل اجرایی ذخیره می کنه. سرعتش خیلی خوبه و علامت مشخصه ای نداره که 
خودشو تابلو کنه ، فقط اسم برنامه در task manager نشون داده میشه.
سورسش هم هست.

منبع: http://www.schneier.com/blog/archive...bdumper_1.html
لینک دانلود: http://www.secuobs.com/USBDumper.rar
مقالۀ نویسندۀ این utility : http://www.secuobs.com/news/07062006...sbdumper.shtml
(البته فرانسویه)

----------

